# Clayton Co. AC GA M B/T



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

This boy is slated to die tomorrow. Heres what I got from the friends of clayton County FB page:

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]. After 8AM we will be hard to reach as we will be marking those that have rescue. Check their FB page may be more info there.

These animals are at Clayton County Animal Control at 1396 Government Circle Jonesboro, GA 30236. Please paypal pledges for this dog to our accountant at [email protected]. For help with rescue coordination, please email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## jnealy (May 4, 2011)

I was just coming on here to post this same dog myself. I got my GSD from this same shelter - they are very rescue friendly. Really hoping someone can save this boy. I also shared him with a GSD group on FB. I'll keep an eye on him as well. He's beautiful.


----------

